# Rehoming family friendly large male in RI



## shaddox88 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello,
I have a lovable, family friendly male flemish/chinchilla mix who is in need of a new home. I do this with a heavy heart but I know its whats best. Due to the covid19 situation i had to get a second job and my bun who is used to being free roam and around me most of the day is now stuck home alone shut in his room. 
I really want him to go to a good home that is used to buns amd has knowledge about proper care for such a large breed. He has a ton of personality and even knows his name as ive had him since he was 6 weeks. He was born december 26 2017. He is a chunky butt, litter trained, leash trained, and his favorite treat is whole grain Cheerios. He will even eat them out of your hand without biting you. He needs a 1 cup of pellets a day, i usually fill his bowl with a good adult formula brand mixed with some type of hay or grasses at night around 630 7. He will nibble at his leisure. I find it empty around the same time the next day. He also gets a good portion of leafy greens and veggies. He loves cucumber, bell pepper strips cleaned and washed of seed, dandelion greens too. I just grow things in my garden that are listed as safe on rabbit food guides. Its much cheaper and easier than you would think. He gets fruits occasionally but not too much. He has a thing about stealing crackers i dont know why but as soon as he hears you crunch he comes running. 
He loves to be pet and get his cheeks and head massaged. His daily brain rub lol. He is used to being brushed but dont press hard especially near his butt. He will run and jump when hes allowed to free roam. I make big blocks for him from empty boxes that he can climb and jump on inside. I use the big foam blocks inside the box and tape them shut so he cant eat it. Its sturdy enough to hold him and he really likes it. Once he gets used to the noise outside he will run and hop on the leash. I have a good sized harness you can have. He does need a dog one. Last weighed in about 14 pounds. He drinks A TON of water. We use a bowl with a tank attached. The more humid it is the more he will drink.
Im not asking for a fee just someone who will love him as much as i do. As you can tell from my rambling i am very very attached, it really breaks my heart to see him go. He likes kids as long as they dont pick him up. He does not enjoy being picked up but will tolerate if he trusts you eapecially when hes outside and wants to feel safe. But do becareful, at his size if he is dropped or falls from high enough he could break his back. 
Hes used to cats but does not like dogs and has tried to fight a dog much bigger than him. His back feet a larger than they appear and he kicked this dog full in the face just for sniffing through the bars of our porch. He is not a biter unless absolutely frightened and has only ever bit a person once who was a stranger that just grabbed him from behind by his legs. Other than that instance i have never been bit or anyone in my family. He is not neutered and does pretty well. Ive never seen him spray or be aggressive. He also likes riding in the car and will try to put his head out like a dog if youre holding him. Keep the harness on him at all times when outside. I always hook the leashes to a strap around my wrist so even if i need my hands he cant get away. 
I think i rambled enough. Hopefully theres someone on here who will read all of this lol.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 3, 2020)

I live in RI, and I probably won't be able to take him, but I'll ask my friend who owns rabbits and some others!

Edit: I have a rabbit and one dog, but my rabbit has his own room so my dog never sees him, but I'm going to ask my friend anyways


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you Remy! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 3, 2020)

I hope you find him a GREAT home! He sounds so sweet and I can tell you love him so much!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 3, 2020)

My friend may be able to take him, she’s been wanting a rabbit and I could give her tips, plus she says she really likes him.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 3, 2020)

Could I have a picture if you’re okay with that?


----------



## Diane R (Sep 4, 2020)

Could you not get him a girlfriend if your main worry is that he's alone all day? I would always recommend rehoming through a rescue centre. They will find a suitable home and hopefully bond him with a friend first.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Could you not get him a girlfriend if your main worry is that he's alone all day? I would always recommend rehoming through a rescue centre. They will find a suitable home and hopefully bond him with a friend first.


Not many near me unfortunately and I've come to this site for awhile now meeting some really great smart rabbit owners so I thought it was a good start. Also i rent and my landlord wasn't too happy about 1 rabbit. He considers them rodents and pests. I had to pay a 200 dollar pet deposit just for harvey so I couldn't afford 400 extra a month for 2 rabbits on top of my rent. I'm struggling after covid19 quarantine as it is. It might seem mean of me to just "giveup" and rehome but it's the last thing I really want.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I hope you find him a GREAT home! He sounds so sweet and I can tell you love him so much!


Thank you Miriam I am trying my best.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> Could I have a picture if you’re okay with that?


----------



## zuppa (Sep 4, 2020)

He's very very cool and you sound like you really love him, please do home checks and communicate with people who will be willing to adopt him, there are many people with good intentions but not all people with good intentions can take care of rabbits, especially this one is so special and big. And then people with good intentions can just give up and rehome him to the next person and he can just travel from one hands to the next hands, no good really.

I would second that it might be possible to get him neutered and get him a partner, neutered girl or boy, from my experience, two bonded rabbits are no more expensive than one, just a bit more food and refill his toilet more often but if he's toilet trained it shouldn't be a problem.
And they won't take more space really I have a few bonded pairs they sleep together in their tiny toilet and do everything together. They share.

But you did good that you came here to communicate this, I wish you good luck with finding a very good caring family for him. I do understand your landlord as well, well, good luck


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

I think @zuppa and @Diane R do have a point, when I read this it was very sad and if you're able to get a bonded female/male, and keep him, I would be happy that he would be staying with you, it breaks my heart that you feel the need to let him go. That being said, if you still want to rehome him, my friend did say she liked him


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry that you have to let go of your baby. That's one of the hardest things to do. I can tell that you love him very much and this is not easy. He is so handsome and looks just like my Trixie. I really wish that I lived closer because I would take him in. I had actually been discussing things with my other half that I wanted to get Trixie a friend because I felt bad for working so much AND that I wanted a Flemish too. I really hope that you can find a home for him.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 4, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I'm so sorry that you have to let go of your baby. That's one of the hardest things to do. I can tell that you love him very much and this is not easy. He is so handsome and looks just like my Trixie. I really wish that I lived closer because I would take him in. I had actually been discussing things with my other half that I wanted to get Trixie a friend because I felt bad for working so much AND that I wanted a Flemish too. I really hope that you can find a home for him.


That would be awesome if you could give him a home he'd have the best life possible!
I'd vouch for you, maybe you could meet somewhere halfway or something? It's a really long way to go!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Maybe, but RI is strict with COVID rules and she'd have to do a 2 week quarantine, and the problem would be that she needs to work to support herself, although yeah. If you want to meet halfway that's fine though.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone I really appreciate the care and concern at a time like this. As guilty as i feel rehoming him I understand what youre saying about just finding him a companion its just not financially an option right now. That was my original intention but I have a new landlord who tacked on a monthly pet deposit because he considers rabbits a rodent who will chew and destroy property. If i get another that will add 400 to my monthly rent and im already working two jobs as it is. I dont know I have felt so guilty ever since posting this I might just take it down. I moved here from out of state for school and he is my best friend and companion i wouldnt know what to do without him. Id hate for him to think I abandoned him. Ive had him since he was 6 weeks old. How do I know what would happen to him? I'll have to seriously think about this some more. Thanks for your insight everyone. I really enjoy the community here.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

No problem, and it's totally fine if you can't get a bonded rabbit, as you said there is a fee and it would be harder for you. I'm not 100% sure if my friend can take him, but she does live in RI so he would never be far, and I could update with pictures all the time. He's adorable and I'm sad that you need to let him go, you sound like you love him so much.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> No problem, and it's totally fine if you can't get a bonded rabbit, as you said there is a fee and it would be harder for you. I'm not 100% sure if my friend can take him, but she does live in RI so he would never be far, and I could update with pictures all the time. He's adorable and I'm sad that you need to let him go, you sound like you love him so much.


Thanks Remy ...i think I'm going to think on it amd maybe try and write out a plan. Writing things out always helps me think. Has your friend had rabbits before? Would you consider her responsible?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 4, 2020)

> Thanks for the replies everyone I really appreciate the care and concern at a time like this. As guilty as i feel rehoming him I understand what youre saying about just finding him a companion its just not financially an option right now. That was my original intention but I have a new landlord who tacked on a monthly pet deposit because he considers rabbits a rodent who will chew and destroy property. If i get another that will add 400 to my monthly rent and im already working two jobs as it is. I dont know I have felt so guilty ever since posting this I might just take it down. I moved here from out of state for school and he is my best friend and companion i wouldnt know what to do without him. Id hate for him to think I abandoned him. Ive had him since he was 6 weeks old. How do I know what would happen to him? I'll have to seriously think about this some more. Thanks for your insight everyone. I really enjoy the community here.


Please don't feel guilty! You are doing the best thing for him and you in this situation. Just make sure you ask the person you give him to lots of questions to make sure he is getting a great home.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

She has not had rabbits before, but my friend and I are both experienced and have given her the basics, and a little more. I would consider her responsible. She does have a dog but the dog is very mellow, just likes to sleep and I think they would give the rabbit a room away from the dog, and she may be able to free roam. She needs to talk with her parents beforehand but they had previously discussed getting a rabbit, and if she's not able to, I could ask some other friends.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 4, 2020)

Don't forget to add a new landlord to your plan as well 

Seriously, you don't have to feel guilty, I've read your first post and it really says how much you care. Just do what you think is best for you and your rabbit, hope there's no rush and you have time to think and talk to people. He is so handsome you will surely have many people wanting to adopt him.


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Don't forget to add a new landlord to your plan as well
> 
> Seriously, you don't have to feel guilty, I've read your first post and it really says how much you care. Just do what you think is best for you and your rabbit, hope there's no rush and you have time to think and talk to people. He is so handsome you will surely have many people wanting to adopt him.


 I dont plan on rushing trust me and yes agree on the new land lord lol. You should have seen the confusion when i tried to explain rabbits are lagomorphs!


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

(No need to rush as well, she's on vacation but should be back before the 14th for sure


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone I really appreciate the care and concern at a time like this. As guilty as i feel rehoming him I understand what youre saying about just finding him a companion its just not financially an option right now. That was my original intention but I have a new landlord who tacked on a monthly pet deposit because he considers rabbits a rodent who will chew and destroy property. If i get another that will add 400 to my monthly rent and im already working two jobs as it is. I dont know I have felt so guilty ever since posting this I might just take it down. I moved here from out of state for school and he is my best friend and companion i wouldnt know what to do without him. Id hate for him to think I abandoned him. Ive had him since he was 6 weeks old. How do I know what would happen to him? I'll have to seriously think about this some more. Thanks for your insight everyone. I really enjoy the community here.


You should never feel guilty when you yourself know that you're in a difficult situation and sometimes having to let go is better for the rabbit. I'm not trying to say that letting go in this situation is better per se, but the fact that you've reached out to a community like ours to see if anyone would take your baby in is a huge step. You could have easily just let the rabbit go at a shelter and walked away but you didn't! Think of it that way.

What about if you play music and the TV during the times you're away? That's what I do with my girl. I play her some classical music and she also has the TV. Sure, she may not get the physical affection until I get home, but the sounds of the TV gives her that sense that "someone" is there with her. She's been doing great so far that's why I've been prolonging getting her a friend.


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

zuppa said:


> That would be awesome if you could give him a home he'd have the best life possible!
> I'd vouch for you, maybe you could meet somewhere halfway or something? It's a really long way to go!


Aw @zuppa you're so sweet lol. Thanks for vouching for me! With the new COVID protocols, especially being that I'm in California, I would have to do the 2 week quarantine since I'm in one of the higher risk states so it may not be feasible unless the exchange is done at the airport which would probably stress the little guy out.


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Don't forget to add a new landlord to your plan as well
> 
> Seriously, you don't have to feel guilty, I've read your first post and it really says how much you care. Just do what you think is best for you and your rabbit, hope there's no rush and you have time to think and talk to people. He is so handsome you will surely have many people wanting to adopt him.


I second getting a new landlord! haha


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

I agree with @Mehidk, doing your best to keep him like playing music or TV would be a great option, although the landlord :/


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

He does love music, classical piano the most! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Zee-Man (Sep 4, 2020)

I am interested in taking your rabbit if he is a full male. I need a buck to breed with my American Chinchilla. While I am a kind, thoughtful, and responsible human I would not be keeping him as a pet. So if that is really important to you, which is totally understandable, you may want to seek another. I can promise a clean, well designed hutch and a wide variety of forage. I live in Delaware and am an essential worker able to cross state lines.


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

Zee-Man said:


> I am interested in taking your rabbit if he is a full male. I need a buck to breed with my American Chinchilla. While I am a kind, thoughtful, and responsible human I would not be keeping him as a pet. So if that is really important to you, which is totally understandable, you may want to seek another. I can promise a clean, well designed hutch and a wide variety of forage. I live in Delaware and am an essential worker able to cross state lines.



No offense but the OP made it pretty clear that the rabbit would need to go to a loving home who would love him as part of the family. This is a difficult decision to be made, I really doubt that they’ll just give up their rabbit to be a breeding tool.


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 4, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> He does love music, classical piano the most! Thanks for the idea.


You’re welcome! I think as long as it “sounds” like people are around, your little guy should be okay. I had worried about my girl being lonely but she’s doing fine and dandy!


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> You’re welcome! I think as long as it “sounds” like people are around, your little guy should be okay. I had worried about my girl being lonely but she’s doing fine and dandy!


Youre probably right hes just seemed pretty sad with me gone most of the day and night. He runs up kind of hooting/grunting when i come in. Does your rabbit ever make noises like that?


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Zee-Man said:


> I am interested in taking your rabbit if he is a full male. I need a buck to breed with my American Chinchilla. While I am a kind, thoughtful, and responsible human I would not be keeping him as a pet. So if that is really important to you, which is totally understandable, you may want to seek another. I can promise a clean, well designed hutch and a wide variety of forage. I live in Delaware and am an essential worker able to cross state lines.





Zee-Man said:


> I am interested in taking your rabbit if he is a full male. I need a buck to breed with my American Chinchilla. While I am a kind, thoughtful, and responsible human I would not be keeping him as a pet. So if that is really important to you, which is totally understandable, you may want to seek another. I can promise a clean, well designed hutch and a wide variety of forage. I live in Delaware and am an essential worker able to cross state lines.


I'm going to take some more time to think about it but I appreciate your offer.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm hoping you can keep him! And yes, I wouldn't give him up as a breeding tool, when you stated you wanted him to go to a loving home  Totally up to you though


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Also if you want to know more about my friend:
She's 13, pretty mature
Has one younger brother who is 11-12, he's chill
Two parents
And a huge house and an even bigger backyard LOL
They have one dog, she's sweet and they take great care of her


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Remy The Rabbit said:


> Also if you want to know more about my friend:
> She's 13, pretty mature
> Has one younger brother who is 11-12, he's chill
> Two parents
> ...


Thanks Remy! your friend sounds nice. What town in RI? I left some music on for him tonight while im doing an over night shift so we will see how it goes. He has some stuffed friends too but im sure he knows they are well stuffed lol


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Haha yay! She's in Richmond 

I hope he's doing well, maybe he won't need to get rehomed!


----------



## zuppa (Sep 5, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> I left some music on for him tonight while im doing an over night shift so we will see how it goes. He has some stuffed friends too but im sure he knows they are well stuffed lol


I also leave DVD player with their fav movie on repeat either with TV on or just as soundtrack. My rabbits love old Peter Rabbit movie or anything with David Attenborough they just love his voice and generally something without shouting etc, I wouldn't use Jurassic Park for instance they like it generally but are getting scared with T-Rex so something relaxing with people talking something educational etc.

Beatrix Potter The World of Peter Rabbit and Friends


Plant documentary


----------



## shaddox88 (Sep 5, 2020)

zuppa said:


> I also leave DVD player with their fav movie on repeat either with TV on or just as soundtrack. My rabbits love old Peter Rabbit movie or anything with David Attenborough they just love his voice and generally something without shouting etc, I wouldn't use Jurassic Park for instance they like it generally but are getting scared with T-Rex so something relaxing with people talking something educational etc.



Thats honestly adorable. I also love david attenboroughs voice it is extremely relaxing. Ive never seen him pay attention to the tv but I'll try that next time. Worked 11pm-7am just got home and he was still stretched out near the speakers so I guess he liked having the music on. I didn't put it too loud. A nice change from him hiding under my bed the last couple weeks pulling his fur. My turn to stretch out now lol


----------



## zuppa (Sep 5, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> Thats honestly adorable. I also love david attenboroughs voice it is extremely relaxing. Ive never seen him pay attention to the tv but I'll try that next time. Worked 11pm-7am just got home and he was still stretched out near the speakers so I guess he liked having the music on. I didn't put it too loud. A nice change from him hiding under my bed the last couple weeks pulling his fur. My turn to stretch out now lol


I just want to believe that with this and some other tricks you can maybe keep him and maybe your situation will improve soon


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 5, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> Youre probably right hes just seemed pretty sad with me gone most of the day and night. He runs up kind of hooting/grunting when i come in. Does your rabbit ever make noises like that?



Oh my girl is a vocal one! She will grunt when she’s not happy, impatient, she’ll oink when she’s super happy. She makes all sorts of noises, it’s really funny. 

Whenever I come home from work, I always greet her with a high pitch “hi trixie” to show how excited I am to see her and she’ll start hopping around and coming up to the pen to say hello. Then I give her a pellet as a “treat”. Always use positive reenforcements so your rabbit will connect you as something positive!


----------



## Mehidk (Sep 5, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> Thats honestly adorable. I also love david attenboroughs voice it is extremely relaxing. Ive never seen him pay attention to the tv but I'll try that next time. Worked 11pm-7am just got home and he was still stretched out near the speakers so I guess he liked having the music on. I didn't put it too loud. A nice change from him hiding under my bed the last couple weeks pulling his fur. My turn to stretch out now lol


That’s wonderful that he was stretched out! That’s a good sign. You know, it also helps to play music/TV to drown out sounds from outside. At night, there’s always strange noises because of the wildlife and it can spook your little guy so the music/tv is a distraction for them. 

This year was the first year I had to deal with an extreme amount of illegal fireworks going off near my house and I turned up the music loud enough to drown out most of the booming. My girl was totally fine and chill.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit (Sep 5, 2020)

That's great! If he was stretched out he must have been pretty relaxed and happy. If you can keep him that would be amazing!


----------



## Zee-Man (Sep 9, 2020)

shaddox88 said:


> I'm going to take some more time to think about it but I appreciate your offer.


That's terrific. I know you have strong feelings. I hope you find a better home for your rabbit. I also hope you take comfort, that if there is no other alternative, he can be cared for by someone who believes that humans must be good stewards and not just unfeeling machines.


----------

